# BluePrints for Cruze (non-Eco) wiring (schematics)



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you have them ? If you do please share with the rest of us , I would like to peruse them if I may .


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Nope. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

